# Which Avery label to print 6/sheet to the edge?



## geek (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a label design that has 6 labels (landscape or sideways) on the 8.5x11 sheet. There are no borders around, meaning that the design takes up the whole space on the sheet. 

I'd like to know if there's an Avery sheet for it, I saw a couple Avery that you can print 6 labels on the sheet but they seem to have a border around.

For example, there's a template called "Print-to-the-Edge Pearlized Rectangle Labels , 6 per sheet" but if you look at the sample it has borders/margins around.

If not available then I guess I'd need to get a sheet without pre-cuts, so I'd need to then cut each label instead of just peeling off the label from the sheet.

..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2012)

I use Avery 8164. No boarders.


----------



## geek (Nov 25, 2012)

Dan, the 8164 does have borders as far as I see.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess I am confused by what you mean. I use the 8164 template with Avery software. If I want to cover the entire label I choose a picture to be the background and covers everything.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 25, 2012)

geek said:


> I have a label design that has 6 labels (landscape or sideways) on the 8.5x11 sheet. There are no borders around, meaning that the design takes up the whole space on the sheet.
> 
> I'd like to know if there's an Avery sheet for it, I saw a couple Avery that you can print 6 labels on the sheet but they seem to have a border around.
> 
> ...



Geek:
I tried the "print to the edge" first and it came out cut a little bit on the sides, so I decided to use the regular 8164 which came up with some white around and cut it with scissors, in that way the white is not visible when you apply the labels to the bottles, the first choice turned out to be a lot of labels wasted.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 25, 2012)

I forgot to say, when printing in a mac the borders don't show, only in pc (at least in my case)...


----------



## offdagrid (Nov 25, 2012)

I also use the Avery 8164 and have no problem fitting my graphics onto the label.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 26, 2012)

When pasting an image to a 8164, you need to stretch or reduce the image to go to the exact size of the label. What appears to be a border is the small lines designating the edges of the label.


----------

